#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-01
<RawChid> trijntje: ik heb dat LP ding ff bijgewerkt
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<trijntje> RawChid: oja, ik zie het. Op basis waarvan heb je de pakketten gekleurd?
<RawChid> trijntje: proprietary is dat "niet-vrij" of gesloten?
<RawChid> Ik zie nu beide in 1 pakket. Ik stem voor gesloten...
<RawChid> trijntje, jij had ze grijs gemaakt.
<trijntje> RawChid: ja klopt, maar op de wiki zie ik ook rode staan
<RawChid> Als iets iets grijs was, heeft de tool ze een kleur gegeven. Dus als jij het nogmaals wilt nalopen, graag
<trijntje> RawChid: is goed, zal ik doen
<RawChid> Hoe weet je trouwens of iets upstream is?
<RawChid> Standaard lijstje?
<trijntje> de woordenlijst vertaald proprietary als 'niet-vrij'
<RawChid> Ow lol, woordenlijst was ik ff vergeten
<trijntje> RawChid: van veel pakketten weet ik wel dat ze bij gnome ofzo horen, en anders kan je in lp rondklikken om er achter te komen
<trijntje> maar het is misschien wel een goed idee om daar een lijst van te maken ja
<RawChid> Als die er eenmaal is, kan ik dat ook in de tool verwerken :P
<trijntje> hmm, wat was mn wachtwoord voor de wiki ookalweer..
<RawChid> Goeie vraag :P
<trijntje> dat is wel het nadeel van het onthouden van je ww
<trijntje> gevonden, ik heb op de wiki alle grijs gemaakt. We zitten toch nog ver van de freezes af, dus het is sowieso beter om nog niet al te veel te vertalen
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Maar app-install-data is een grote zag ik
<RawChid> Of is de kans daar ook dat er nog veel verandert?
<trijntje> ja, die kunnen we wel vrijgeven inderdaad
<trijntje> pff, een 'string' van 560 woorden, dat is toch niet normaal?
<RawChid> lol, inderdaad
<RawChid> Waar zie je die dan?
<RawChid> Is dat een releasenotes ofzo :P
<trijntje> in Calibre, de laatste string die ik nog moet doen. Het is de documentatie voor een of andere obscure tweak
<RawChid> Minder prettig
<RawChid> Misschien ook gewoon niet doen :P
<RawChid> Afweging tussen effort vs. gain
<trijntje> ja maarja, ik heb al zoveel aan calibre gewerkt, dan wil ik het ook wel afmaken
<RawChid> :)
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk krijg ik er ook maar 1 karma voor ;)
<RawChid> Arme jij
<RawChid> trijntje, zullen we pakketten met 100+ strings rood maken ipv grijs?
<RawChid> Of is dat nog niet zo slim
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf, het kan bijvoorbeeld zo zijn dat mensen van gnome ofzo er al aan werken, dan kunnen wij daar beter op wachten
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ik ben altijd zo ongeduldig :P
<trijntje> haha, je mag wel app-install-data rood maken ;)
<trijntje> maar als ik die lijst heb zal ik hannie vragen of ze samen met gnome een taakverdeling kan maken. Wij kunnen natuurlijk ook best wat pakketten vertalen, als ze dan ook maar upstream terecht komen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-02
<tiempjuuh> hoi iedereen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-03
<RawChid> trijntje, had je trouwens al met Hannie gehad over die pakketten vertalen en wat Gnome doet enzo?
<trijntje> RawChid: nog niet, ik ga nu die lijst met upstream maken. Wil jij die nog in een bepaald formaat hebben of zal ik het gewoon op de wiki zetten?
<RawChid> Oke. Nee ik kan er nu nog niets mee
<RawChid> Maar als ik je ooit die lijst heb, zal ik eens kijken om mijn tool aan te passen
<RawChid> Misschien een kommagescheiden lijst van pakketten in wiki-commentaar erbij zetten. En dat de tool die dan automatisch grijs maakt of helemaal niet toont, wat denk jij?
<RawChid> trijntje^
<trijntje> ik weet niet of dat trouwens heel handig is, zelfs als iets upstream vertaald moet worden willen we wel dat het in de volgende release vertaald is, dus misschien moeten we het sowieso zelf vertalen
<Rachelle> hoi trijntje en RawChid
<trijntje> dan is de lijst handiger om snel te zien wat de upstream is, zodat we kunnen zien of het pakket daar gedaan is
<RawChid> Je wilt dus grijs maken?
<RawChid> trijntje, bedoel je nu dat wij dingen gaan vertalen, en het dan pushen naar gnome?
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, in overleg met gnome natuurlijk
<RawChid> Lijkt mij niet verkeer nee
<trijntje> dus het is waarschijnlijk niet nodig dat het tooltje dingen automatisch grijs maakt, omdat we toch altijd bij upstream moeten checken of er mensen aan werken etc
<RawChid> Mja, en dat lijstje met upstream is ook alleen voor ons (NL) van toepassin he
<RawChid> Elke taal kan het lijstje weer anders zijn toch
<RawChid> ?
<trijntje> nouja, gnome is gnome, maar de exacte link zal wel anders zijn inderdaad
<trijntje> gnome.de ofzo voor duitsland
<RawChid> Nee, ik bedoel welke pakketten upstream worden gedaan. Nu gaan wij dat afspreken met gnome-nl toch?
<trijntje> ja idd, de taakverdeling moeten we met gnome afspreken
<RawChid> Daarom is het lijstje van grijsmaken specifiek alleen voor ons team, dus nog minder boeiend om dat in de tool te verwerken
<trijntje> klopt
<RawChid> Hey, ik zie dat je een lijstje hebt gemaakt
<RawChid> upstream link  is alleen een nummer?  (kunnen wij makkelijk upstream bijdragen trouwens?)
<Rachelle> hoi kiwinote
<trijntje> RawChid: nee, ik heb gewoon de statuspagina gekopieerden ben die ana het aanpassen
<trijntje> als het goed is staan er nu links bij
<RawChid> iz nzie
<RawChid> nize*
<RawChid> trijntje, ik wil wel wat via gnome vertalen
<RawChid> Moet ik me zeker daar een keer aanmelden ofzo?
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, wel als je daar direct wilt vertalen. Voorheen vertaalde we die pakketten eerst in LP, en dan submitte hannie ze later naar gnome
<RawChid> Ohja, dat kan ook :)
<RawChid> trijntje, ben je er nu?
<RawChid> Ik wil dit oplossen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/811589
<RawChid> Zie: Het gaat om deze string: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/lynx/+pots/lynx/nl/470/+translate  mijn twee suggesties.
<RawChid> Euh, die laatste URL klopt niet.
<RawChid> Moet zijn: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/lynx/+pots/lynx/nl/469/+translate
<RawChid> never mind, ik weet het al
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-05
<OerHeks> mwanzo !
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<OerHeks> even aandacht trekken :-D
<StefandeVries> Hoera, het is je gelukt! :D :p
<OerHeks> ik bedoel, ik ben niet bang voor de stilte ..
<OerHeks> ,, maar als de statistieken van ene log aangeven dat er dagen niks getiept word,..
<StefandeVries> Stekker uit kanaal.
<OerHeks> nou dat weet ik niet, en of ze nederlands kunnen lezen ..
<StefandeVries> Dan gaan we even activiteit genereren
<OerHeks> nu is het vakantietijd,..
<StefandeVries> Dan niet hè. :P
<OerHeks> .. meetings zijn meer non-serieus ..
<OerHeks> het word mooi BBQ weer ..
<StefandeVries> over een jaar of twee, ja
<OerHeks> heb je dan pas tijd ?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb tijd genoeg. Alleen weinig zin.
<Cees> help mee, met de wiki! bv https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GoogleEarth
<Cees> oh, sry, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GoogleEarth
<Cees> (maar httpS werkt ook :P
<Cees> of is er al een goede Nederlandstalige instructie op de googleearth waarnaar (beter) kan worden verwezen?
<Cees> voor installatie in Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> ik zou de installatie zelf eens moeten doorlopen, maar ik gebruik Kubuntu
<Cees> je moet niets, maar als je dat doet moet je zeker eens kijken of er aanvullingen op het artikel nodig zijn.
<OerHeks> je bedoelt aanvulling wat anders verloopt bij KDE ?
<Cees> bijvoorbeeld, lijkt mij interessant genoeg om te vermelden
<OerHeks> ik heb het nog niet geinstalleerd, dus dat scheelt .
<OerHeks> hmm ik draai al 4.7 ..
<Cees> heeft Kubuntu ook UCS?
<Cees> Ubuntu softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> USC ?
<OerHeks> kpackagekit
<Cees> dan zal het artikel mogelijk niet duidelijk zijn voor Kubuntu, Ubuntu gebruikt steeds meer ucs
<Cees> euh, ubuntu softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> kpackagekit geeft op 'earth' google earth 0.6.1 64 bit
<OerHeks> via de site krijg ik 6.0.3.2197.r0
<OerHeks> dat noem ik opmerkenlijk.
<Cees> kpackagekit geeft 0.6.1 als package build kit.
<Cees> dat is iets anders dan de google earth versie zelf
<OerHeks> ow, my bad
<Cees> nop
<OerHeks> knip & plak, kan je een leuke Q& A van maken
<Cees> kpackagekit maakt dus (blijkbaar) gebruik van dezelfde bronnen en is het verschil met Ubuntu klien
<Cees> klein
<OerHeks> ja, geen reden om de losse download te overwegen.
<OerHeks> zou wel mooi zijn, als je software kan traceren die je van aanschaf* , source, download, git of ppa toegevoegd hebt.
<kiwinote> OerHeks: alle geinstalleerde deb bestanden (dus losse debs, debs van ppa's, etc) verschijnen gewoon in apt, synaptic, software-center etc
<OerHeks> ook losse eigen apps die ik gebruik ?
<OerHeks> dat kan ik niet vinden
<OerHeks> ( in Kpackagekit)
<kiwinote> OerHeks: dat ligt eraan of ze geinstalleerd zijn als deb bestanden of op andere manieren
<OerHeks> jammer dat ik de tabblad wisseling door te hooveren moet aanzetten in kde menu
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-07
<YJI> Ik ben nieuw op ubunto
<YJI> heb wel 2 cd's gemaakt
<YJI> maar hoe moet dat met die commando's
<YJI> is er iemand?
<StefandeVries> In het helpkanaal zijn meer mensen, #ubuntu-nl
<YJI> kan ik daar vanaf hier heen, of moet ik dat opnieuw aanvragen?
<YJI> #ubuntu-nl
<hannie> Ik heb even een vraag aan iemand die ook Natty gebruikt. Wie kan ik hierover iets vragen?
<OerHeks> hoi hannie, ik gebruik helaas natty + KDE
<hannie> dag OerHeks
<hannie> Ik had een vraag over Nautilus, KDE gebruikt standaard Dolphin
<hannie> #/join ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> oke, misschien weet ik het uit mijn hoofd
<OerHeks> ?
<hannie> was even een verkeerd commando
<hannie> goed, bij mij krijg ik geen zijpaneel en werkbalk. Kan ze ook niet vinden in menu of voorkeuren
<hannie> Het zou kunnen dat die in Natty verdwenen zijn, maar ik weet dat niet zeker
<OerHeks> werkbalk integreert met unity, zijpaneel zou nog wel moeten bestaan.
<hannie> ok, die integratie is al een heel belangrijk antwoord.
<hannie> Ik ben namelijk Nautilus aan het beschrijven in de Ubuntu Manual en dat moet 100% correct zijn.
<OerHeks> daar kan je vast ook de werkbalk vinden.
<hannie> OerHeks, wat bedoel je met daar?
<OerHeks> ah, ik bedoelde zijpaneel, die zou je ook in die geintegreerde unity/werkbalk moeten kunnen selecteren
<hannie> En over die integratie: bedoel je dat alles nu in de menubalk bovenin staat?
<OerHeks> die integratie is ook uit te zetten, meen ik gelezen te hebben
<OerHeks> ja
<hannie> OerHeks, nee, in de menubalk staat niets over inschakelen zijpaneel
<hannie> er is wel onderin een selectievak waar ik locaties kan selecteren, maar dat is iets anders dan de locaties in het zijpaneel
<hannie> Ik zal even onderzoeken hoe ik die geïntegreerde menubalk kan uitschakelen
<OerHeks> trijntje vertelde dat, maar ik kan dat niet 1 2 3 in de logs vinden.
<trijntje> halo mensen
<OerHeks> hoi trijntje
<hannie> OerHeks, in gconf-editor heb ik dit gevonden: toolbar_detachable
<hannie> Maar bij mij heb ik geen toolbar. Ik ga toch proberen dit aan te vinken en zien wat er gebeurt
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> ik zat te speuren in deze list met veel tweaks  > http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<hannie> ah, altijd blij met nieuwe links ;)
<OerHeks> op het Forum heft RawChid ook een list gemaakt, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/unity-handige-info-tips-'n-tricks/
<OerHeks> maar minder lang denk ik
<hannie> ga ik ook zo bekijken
<hannie> hallo trijntje
<trijntje> hannie: wat is het probleem?
<hannie> trijntje, in Nautilus heb ik geen werkbalk (met o.a. navigatieknoppen) en geen zijpaneel.
<hannie> Ik kan nergens vinden waar ik die kan tevoorschijn halen.
<hannie> Ik ben nu even gconf-editor aan het doorspitten, want de menubalk en voorkeuren geeft geen soelaas
<trijntje> hannie: wat raar, ik heb die wel gewoon op natty hier, volgens mij heb ik die niet handmatig aangezet
<trijntje> heb je een nieuwe installatie met natty gedaan of een upgrade vanaf maverick?
<hannie> upgrade van meverick
<hannie> *a
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik Nautilus opnieuw moet installeren
<OerHeks> webupd8 noemt ook Dconf-editor >>  Another tool for configuring some hidden Unity settings is Dconf-editor. sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<trijntje> hannie: misschien is het dan handiger om vanaf de live cd/usb te kijken hoe het er uit ziet? Dan weet je zeker dat je hetzelfde ziet als gebruikers zien
<hannie> trijntje, zou kunnen, maar dan moet ik eerst een cd aanmaken
<hannie> trijntje, het is mogelijk dat ik bij het stoeien met gconf-editor iets verkeerds heb gedaan (een poos geleden).
<trijntje> hannie: of een usb stick, dat scheelt cds branden
<hannie> Maar zie nu de zaak maar weer eens terug te draaien, hè
<trijntje> hm ja, ik weet ook niet hoe je dat terug zou moeten zetten
<trijntje> hannie: trouwens, had je mijn mailtje over gnome/statuspagina aan de ML gezien?
<hannie> trijntje, nee, geen mailtje gezien over gnome/statuspagina
<hannie> Heb ik iets gemist of heb je hem pas gemaild?
<trijntje> hannie: nee, donderdag al
<hannie> oei, dat is gek
<trijntje> hannie: ik heb de mail net als PM naar je gestuurd over irc
<hannie> trijntje, merci
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-08-02
<leoquant> Rachelle, hoe disable je ipv6 via cmd op wind.7? weet u dat/
<Rachelle> niet zo uit mijn hoofd
<Rachelle> weet wel dat je het via de GUI bij het netwerk uit kan zetten
<leoquant> ok dan google maar eens stressen
<leoquant> ja dat klopt
<leoquant> ik bedoel in het core/kernel gedeelte
<leoquant> ik kijk verder
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-08-04
<leoquant> ohm2013 voorbij
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-07-31
<Sarawara> goeiemiddag
<Sarawara> ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen
<Sarawara> ik ben bezig met mijn thesis en die staat op mijn computer die geen beeld meer geeft
<Sarawara> ik zie nog wel even en flits van een voorpagina (met dell op) en dan is het gedaan
<Sarawara> had de computer juist binnen gedaan om die reden en die man heeft nieuwe lichtjes (of zo) erin gestoken (onderaan scherm laptop)
<Sarawara> weet niet precies welke versie, vermoed de laatste lts versie van ubuntu
<Sarawara> Is er een manier om aan mijn file te geraken (zonder dat ik er hopeloos veel tijd in moet steken want dat heb ik helaas niet)
